
Universities withstood MOOCs but risk being outwitted by OPMs - barry-cotter
https://www.economist.com/business/2018/07/21/universities-withstood-moocs-but-risk-being-outwitted-by-opms
======
barry-cotter
This explains more or less everything about how MOOCs went.

> When the web started to shake up higher education a decade or more ago, it
> was widely expected that the Massive Open Online Courses (MOOCs) it spawned
> would disrupt universities in the same way that digital media undermined
> newspapers and music firms. But that assumption rested on a misunderstanding
> of what students are paying for. They are not buying education for its own
> sake, but rather a certificate from a respected institution.

